# استفسار عن مروحه الطائره الهليكوبتر



## isma3eel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من الممكن ان يعوض طول الشفره عن عرضها او العكس 
انا عارف ان الطول بيعطي فرق سرعه اكتر الرجاء اجابه
:81:


----------



## mhmd fysl (25 أكتوبر 2009)

_اذا حاولنا زيادهطول الشفرات فاننا سوف نواجهه زياده العزم المقاومي المتولد في الشفرات، وعليه سوف نكون قد تعرضنا لفقد في قدرة الشفرات مما يقلل من قوه الرفع المتولده فيها._
_من هنا يتضح لنا ان زيادة الطول لا تغنينا عن العرض، وعموما هي عملية نسبية أكثر منها زيادة مطلقة._


----------

